# Wren , BABY pic's + video (updated Aug 31)



## HeidiMG (Aug 1, 2007)

Wren got to do some exploring today so here are a few pic's 



























just checking out the dart board 










So Indigo gave birth to eight beautiful babies on the 22nd , this was a not a intentional breeding . She arrived here pregnant which I was unaware of until a few days before she delivered them . Here are a few pic's of the wee ones 





































And here is the link to a video of the babies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNBUQmxTLN8 

Thanks


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Wren's Adventure , baby pic's + video*

Wren is beautiful! The babies are so much bigger than I thought baby rats are suppose to be! They are adorable!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Wren's Adventure , baby pic's + video*

they begin at a size of about a small thumb, and then grow at an incredible rate. 

they are very cute ratties


----------



## HeidiMG (Aug 1, 2007)

The babies are nine days old today and doing great . I am pretty sure there is four boys and four girls . 

The Group









The Girls 









The Boys









Lone Girl


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, babies!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww cute little black selfs/irish/berks. :lol:


----------

